# Voting..



## Gangsterneo (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle..

Ich möchte gerne ein selbst erstelltes Voting!
Also, ich möchte, dass ich rechts in meinem 2. Navigationssystem, eine Umfrage kommt und wenn man auf Bbstimmen geklickt hat, auch rechts im Navigationssystem das Ergebnis erscheint!

MFG Gansgterneo


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

dies funktioniert mit HTML alleine *NICHT* !

schau Dich einfach mal z.B. im PHP- oder ASP-Forum ein wenig um, da wurde dieses Thema schon öfters behandelt.
Soweit ich weiß existieren auch Tutorials über dieses Thema.


Dunsti


----------



## Gangsterneo (21. Januar 2004)

*OK*

Ok Danke.. Ich schaue mich mal um!

Aber kannst du trotzdem (für PHP) mir das mal reinschreiben?
(bitte keine weitzerführendesn LINKS)

Danke Dir!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (21. Januar 2004)

*Re: OK*



> _Original geschrieben von Gangsterneo _
> *Aber kannst du trotzdem (für PHP) mir das mal reinschreiben?
> *



Können schon, aber Wollen nicht.  
Steht alles im PHP-Forum, man muss es nur lesen.


Dunsti


----------

